# help - need a good budget flashlight



## mccririck (Feb 24, 2010)

Would like a Cree Q4, Q5 or R2 not really small, needs to have a decent spread on the beam, orange peel reflector prefered.


----------



## mccririck (Feb 24, 2010)

*need help finding a good budget flashlight*

Would like a Cree Q4, Q5 or R2 or similar, not really small, needs to have a decent spread on the beam, orange peel reflector preferred.

I need one for work, going into attics and loft spaces etc.


----------



## wingnut86 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: need help finding a good budget flashlight*

I would recommend looking at the Romisens and iTP lights at shiningbeam.


----------



## march.brown (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: need help finding a good budget flashlight*

Solarforce L2 or the cheap Saiko SA-8.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: need help finding a good budget flashlight*

If you'd like one that you can drop or clip in a pocket you might want to consider a Maratac AAA. Very good quality for a fairly inexpensive light (less than $30 from CountyComm.com). About 80 lumens on high, plus two other levels including a not too bright battery saving low. Should work well for close to medium distance (0-30 feet) work. It's not a real burner, but then it will ride unnoticed in your pocket.

Geoff


----------



## Ian2381 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: need help finding a good budget flashlight*

Get Any of the items below:

Solarforce L2r (2xAA) or Solarforce L2i (3xAAA)

for EDC: ITP A3 (1xAAA) or ITP A2 (1xAA)

Romisen or Tank lights.

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## joe1512 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: need help finding a good budget flashlight*

Consider the "itp a1 eos ss". (google search string)

For 33 bucks, you have a keychain flashlight. It is shorter than the 1xAAA lights, but a bit fatter. 

The good news is that it can crank out up to 200 lumens and has a solid 40 lumen medium mode. Its 33 bucks and is stainless steel for better durability.

Note that you DO have to use CR123 batteries, but this isn't a big deal. You can buy them online cheap enough. Or, invest in a 16340 battery or two with a charger and get about 25% more brightness and no need to buy batteries again.


You did say, "not that small", but I figure if you can get it smaller and still fit your light requirements, why not?!

It has an orange peel reflector and has nice flood. Even the 80 lumen A3 that I have really lights up the backyard at night. The 200 CR123 version ought to be more than sufficient.



If you really want a bigger light, the itp A6 Polestar is a good candidate. Uses 6xAAs and can crank out tons of light in a flood pattern. Its 80 bucks, and I think its overkill for your purposes. It is surprisingly small though...I expected it to be bigger when I got it.


----------



## old4570 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: need help finding a good budget flashlight*

What batteries ?? 

AAA / AA / CR123A Primary / RCR123A @ 4.2v / 18650 / C-D cell ? 

Solarforce L2p [2xAA] - L2i with low voltage pill ..[ 3xAAA - 1xAA - 14500 , 18500 - 18650 ] 

L2M + CR123A extension + Low voltage pill [ CR123A - 18650 - 2xAA ]


----------



## mccririck (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: need help finding a good budget flashlight*

Thanks for the suggestions. Really hard to choose. I like the look of the iTP Light A1 EOS SS. It's too expensive though - it'll work out at £30 without a battery, I'd prefer to spend under £20.


----------



## alfreddajero (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: need help finding a good budget flashlight*

I would really recommend taking a look at the Romisen RC-N3, the light uses 2AA's or one cr123 or rcr if you prefer. It has a Q5 and is pretty bright in both configs.


----------



## mfm (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: need help finding a good budget flashlight*



mccririck said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Really hard to choose. I like the look of the iTP Light A1 EOS SS. It's too expensive though - it'll work out at £30 without a battery, I'd prefer to spend under £20.



The only practical difference with SS is that the heat conductivity is worse and that it is heavier than the aluminium version. Get the black anodized version for £15 shipped instead (or the AA version for the same price). It is really small though... 

And stay away from crappy 3xAAA lights even if you get them tossed after you.


----------



## joe1512 (Feb 25, 2010)

Agreed. The stainless steel increases durability and looks cool, but that is about it. If you are really tight on the budget, the A1 normal can be gotten for cheaper. Barring a DX light, I think itp ones are the best quality you can get for such a low price.

(Dont forget to check CPF Marketplace to see who gives discount codes).

Also, where ever you get it, check to see if they have maybe a 4 pack of cheap CR123 batteries. That gets you up and running for 5 bucks extra. 

You might not want to invest in a 15 dollar charger and a pair of 16340s (1 for backup) yet, though that would be the way I'd go due to longterm saving of money and more brightness out of the light.

As a tiny nitpick, the SS version does have a XP-E R2, whereas the original has a XP-E-Q5. Hence a marginal performance improvement in theory for the SS version. Not enough to matter most likely though.


----------



## Pete Mcrash (Feb 25, 2010)

Romisen RC-29 11 Q5......from shiningbeams....fantastic AA powered pocket light that is an adjuster, flood-throw i've just got one for $27/ £18 delivered to the UK........Pete


----------



## mccririck (Mar 6, 2010)

*best AA or AAA budget flashlights?*

Which are best under $25?

Also which have wider beams?


----------



## Surnia (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: best AA or AAA budget flashlights?*

depends on your function for a light, what are you looking for? lumen outputs, modes, flood/throw, focusable, single or multi cell, etc.?


----------



## mccririck (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: best AA or AAA budget flashlights?*

Most important is it takes AA or AAA NIMH.

2 or 3 mode would be good, and decent lumens, 70 or more.


----------



## skyfire (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: best AA or AAA budget flashlights?*

check out shiningbeam.com

itp and romisen makes some good budget AA lights.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: best AA or AAA budget flashlights?*

Perfect fit for your budget the ITP A3,(AAA cell)has 3 modes m-l-h.At first was not keen on the way it starts in medium but now quite happy as the low is to low for work use but ideal at home at night.

The above light has been bought by many of the members and all say deal for the dollars -shiningbeam also brill to deal with even to folk like me in the UK.

No real need to buy any other light will suit you down to the ground as no doubt once bitten you will be buying others.:twothumbs

Save your $ buy the ITP and look to your next requirement,wish I had bought this as my first as I love mine to bits and a little tip,pop a piece of heat shrink on the clip as it turns,looks nice and neat as well.


----------



## mccririck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: best AA or AAA budget flashlights?*

Thanks, is the ITP A2 as good as the A3?


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: best AA or AAA budget flashlights?*



mccririck said:


> Thanks, is the ITP A2 as good as the A3?



Yes it is,have the A1 and A3 and will be adding the A2 to my collection.The A2 is a AA cell.Modes are l-m-h from 1.5 to 80 lumens.


----------



## mccririck (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: best AA or AAA budget flashlights?*

What's the A1?


----------



## joe1512 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: best AA or AAA budget flashlights?*

Go look up "itp A1 EOS", then you can see all the different versions.

There are...

A3 - 1xAAA light. 80 lumen max. tiny. stainless steel or aluminum or titanium.

A2 - 1xAA light. 85 lumens max. small, better runtime. SS or alum.

A1 - 1xCR123 light. Batteries are fairly widely available and used for cameras, etc though more expensive. 200 lumens max. smaller than the A2. fatter but shorter than the A3 even. Can use a rechargable RCR123 battery, but that means yet another charger.


In addition, there are some new bullet-shape ones that arent as small, but have other features.

Go to say... goinggear.com, flashlights, and click itp. Then browse the different ones available.


----------

